# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  prisilne misli nakon porođaja

## mara13

dali je tko imao iskustva sa prisilnim mislima, naime nakon porođaja počele su mi se po glavi motati prisilne misli npr. da nedaj bože ubijem dijete ili ozlijedim nekog drugoga iako to nikad nebi učinila ...ali ne mogu to kontrolirati... idem kod psihijatra i on kaže da dosta žena ima sličan problem dok su djeca mala....

----------


## Angie75

Osobno ne, ali znam neke koje jesu. 
Ne znam jesi li već pročačkala forum, ali bilo je forumašica koje su pisale o tome.
Nadam se da će se stvari uskoro posložiti i da će ti se takve misli uskoro prestati vrtjeti po glavi   :Love:

----------


## flower

moguce je da se jave, vazno je da si svjesna da su to samo mili i da se tvoj mozak igra s tobom. nastavi ici na terapiju, ne znam kojeg je usmjerenja psihijatar ali bi bilo jako dobro djelovati odmah npr. da za svaku prisilnu miso pronadjes odgovor i da ga nosis sa sobom npr. u djepu pa kad ti ide prisilna misao da si ga procitas. ne znam da li sam jasna, ako ti treba jos objasnjenja pitaj.
jesi li najcesce sama kod kuce ili je netko s tobom?

----------


## mara13

hvala na odgovorima, inače nisam baš puno sama kod kuće, sada ću početi ići na psihoterapiju i nadam se da će mi to pomoći jer stvarno ne znam kako je do toga došlo.....već se osjećam bolje jer na početku me to totalno uplašilo i mislila sam da ludim....užas!
ali ja sam vrlo optimistična i hvala vam na potpori!

----------


## LIMA

Da, da, da! 
Evo, hvala Bogu nakon 4 mjeseca mogu reći da me (puj, puj) popustilo, dogodi mi se rijetko ali bila sam šokirana time kada mi se događalo s vremena na vrijeme.
Recimo, kuham u ekspres loncu i mislim - što da sada otvorim lonac i sve eksplodira? I dođem do toga da se počnem znojiti i moram otići iz kuhinje.
Ili, stojim na balkonu i pomislim što sada da se popnem i skočim  :shock:  i krenu mi trnci u nogama i moram pobjeći s balkona jer me to vuče i mislim da bi to mogla bez problema napraviti (ali jednom sam se suočila s tim, približila se ogradi i shvatila da ne bih to stvarno napravila već mi je to ustvari "u glavi".
Još jedan primjer: šetamo se pokraj rijeke, ja guram L. u kolicima i počnem razmišljati što da posrnem, kolica mi polete prema rijeci i ona se otkotrlja?
Pričala sam sa svojom sestrom, i ona je nakon poroda imala slično, naša teorija na kraju je bila da je to vjerojatno posljedica snažnog osjećaja brige i odgovornosti. Možda to i nije točno ali ja sam to tako sebi razjasnila i lakše se nosim s tim (nego da mislim kako sam prolupala   :Grin:  )

----------


## mara13

lima reci mi koliko te to držalo? moj mali ima 2 i pol godine i još me to drži....

----------


## Anemona

> Da, da, da! 
> Evo, hvala Bogu nakon 4 mjeseca mogu reći da me (puj, puj) popustilo, dogodi mi se rijetko ali bila sam šokirana time kada mi se događalo s vremena na vrijeme.
> Recimo, kuham u ekspres loncu i mislim - što da sada otvorim lonac i sve eksplodira? I dođem do toga da se počnem znojiti i moram otići iz kuhinje.
> Ili, stojim na balkonu i pomislim što sada da se popnem i skočim  :shock:  i krenu mi trnci u nogama i moram pobjeći s balkona jer me to vuče i mislim da bi to mogla bez problema napraviti (ali jednom sam se suočila s tim, približila se ogradi i shvatila da ne bih to stvarno napravila već mi je to ustvari "u glavi".
> Još jedan primjer: šetamo se pokraj rijeke, ja guram L. u kolicima i počnem razmišljati što da posrnem, kolica mi polete prema rijeci i ona se otkotrlja?
> Pričala sam sa svojom sestrom, i ona je nakon poroda imala slično,* naša teorija na kraju je bila da je to vjerojatno posljedica snažnog osjećaja brige i odgovornosti.* Možda to i nije točno ali ja sam to tako sebi razjasnila i lakše se nosim s tim (nego da mislim kako sam prolupala   )


Ovo bi bilo i moje logično objašnjenje. Odjednom imamo malog čovjeka koji u potpunosti ovisi o nama, odjednom se javlja ta velika odgovornost i briga i u naletu tih svih novih osjećaja u glavi se vrti "što bi bilo kad bi bilo". :/

----------


## Lucas

o da, da....   :Rolling Eyes:  
sram me napisati kakve su se sve misli meni motale prva 4 mjeseca nakon poroda - intenzivno, svaki dan....
sad kad mališa ima skoro 7 mjeseci malo se rijeđe pojavljuju....
srećom pa sam prije poroda puno čitala o post porođajnoj depresiji pa sam se znala na vrijeme zaustaviti ili izbacit agresiju na neki drugi način (vikanjem, plakanjem, razbijanjem tanjura  :shock:  - naravno ne pred malim... ) 
pohvalno je to što si odlučila ići na psihoterapiju, vjerujem da će ti pomoći tj. znam da hoće, jer puno je lakše kad se problemi istresu i podijele s nekim....
moja okolina je samo odmahivala rukom na moje "ispade" plača, u stilu: "_ma pusti je, opet je živčana, bu je prešlo_" a nisu shvatili da bi ti moji "ispadi" bili puno manji samo da me je netko upitao_ kako si?, treba li ti pomoć?_  (razgovor, presvuć maloga, opeglati veš, oribati kadu i sl... jer je sve to bilo na meni od prvog dana povratka iz rodilišta)
eto ja sam nakon nekog vremena uspjela nać izvor svojih frustracija i bijesa (čitaj :svekrva) i ignorirati ih....
sada se puno lakše borim i sa povremenom depresijom i crnim mislima...
pišem, pjevam, crtam, stavim malog u auto i odemo u neki park, odemo se prošetati u neku drugu ulicu, kvart, odem s prijateljicom na kavu...samo da skrenem crne misli....
nekad pomogne, a nekad ne...

----------


## mara13

hvala svima na potpori i odgovorima....iskreno, jako puno mi znači vidjeti da nisam sama.......

----------


## Andy***

Ja znam misliti: npr.u kuhinji sam,a mali( 3 mjeseca)mi spava u sobi. I mislim si što ako je pao s kreveta i udario glavom? Ma ubila bi se. Ili nosim ga,pa pomislim: Isuse što da se udario  glavom u štok dok hodamo po kući? Ili ga čuvam,plače mi i svi dolaze gledati šta je,a najrađe bi glasnoo viknula svi van i ostavite nas na miru!!!! Inače sam sad poslije poroda puno više osjetljivija,sve me smeta,ne mogu podnijeti kad mi netko kaže: moraš mu to,to i to... ili kaže netko malome: jaj pa ti bi se razgovarao s nekim,a nemaš s kim, ili neda ti mama papati,pa si moraš ruku papati... uh!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   dođe mi da spakiram MM-a,sebe i svoje sunašce i pobjegnemo negdje daleko od svih!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## the enchantress

joj, to imama i ja, mislila sam da je to relativno normalno. hm...

sada se rjeđe javljaju, na početku je bilo dosta intenzivno, još kako sam se mučila s dojenjem nekada bi mi došlo da sve to pošaljem znate gdje i pobjegnem negdje ili nestanem.

(ma što pričam, ja se još uvijek mučim s dojenjem   :Rolling Eyes:  ), samo sam ok u glavi što se ovog tiče, bar mislim... double hm...

----------


## marissa22

mara poslala san ti pp

----------


## Death-of-Art

ma te ti se prisilne misli često usko vežu uz tjeskobu.
vjerojatno si u toj novoj situaciji nesigurna u sebe i sigurno te je malo više strah nego inače pa osjećaš jaču napetost.

ne brini, nećeš nauditi svom djetetu, samo nemoj da te misli preokupiraju jer ćeš postati nesretna s vremenom. čim ti padne na pamet tako nešto jednostavno počni razmišljati o nečem drugom. naprimjer tebi padne napamet da ćeš ubiti svoje dijete i samo si mozak odmah prešaltaj na bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i pusti neka ti u glavi bude to bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 5-10-15 sekundi kolko je potrebno i onda nastavi s normalnim radom.   :Smile:

----------


## PericaY2K

curke mene peru isto ovakve misli, jako slabo spavam - *kako ste uspijevale zaspati*?? kada mi krenu misli na osobe koje su me jako povrijedile (nakon poroda sam imala jako jadnu potporu sa strane obitelji) sva se uzvrpoljim i počnu me prati kokteli negativnih hormona i nikako da zaspim...

----------


## Andy***

Ja hvala Bogu mogu zaspati u sekundi,ali šta mi se sve mota po glavi...  :Sad:  . Imam osjećaj kao da svatko ima neku primjedbu na moju brigu o djetetu. Svaki dan sve više i više. Dođe mi da se zatvorim u sobu i samo plačem...dođe mi da vrisnem ostavite me svi na miru... znam da svi jako vole moju bebicu,ali mislim...halo!! ja sam mu mama i valjda će biti kako ja kažem  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Još to pomiješano s umorom...ne znam,bojim se već da ne padnem u depresiju

----------


## PericaY2K

ja sam bila nakon poroda kod mame i doživjela slom koliko me kritizirala i omalovažavala, dragi me otpeljao doma i sada smo sami, on mi max. pomaže, totalno sam se izolirala, ugasila mobitel i pokušavam doć k sebi. bježi na neko neutralno mjesto ako možeš...

----------


## Andy***

Najljepše mi je kad smo MM i ja sami s bebom...totalno sam drugog raspoloženja!!

----------


## Peterlin

> curke mene peru isto ovakve misli, jako slabo spavam - *kako ste uspijevale zaspati*?? kada mi krenu misli na osobe koje su me jako povrijedile (nakon poroda sam imala jako jadnu potporu sa strane obitelji) sva se uzvrpoljim i počnu me prati kokteli negativnih hormona i nikako da zaspim...


Zene su cesto jako jaaaako osjetljive na sve i svasta i prolazi im kroz glavu kojekakvo smece (valjda je to ciscenje, ne znam). Meni je najteze bilo zadnjih mjeseci na cuvanju druge trudnoce (mjesecima na Sv.duhu, a doma malo dijete i muz). 

Nije to samo do potpore obitelji, jer ja sam je imala, pa me opet proganjalo stosta (ja sam zivjela 20 godina sama prije udaje i poroda, pa mi je bilo tesko prekopcati se na novu situaciju).

Morala sam se SVJESNO OPUSTITI (koristiti kojekakve relaksacijske metode npr. brojiti udisaje i izdisaje, otkucaje srca i slicno...). Ima jedan stos iz yoge, vrlo je jednostavan - udises buducnost, a izdises proslost. Neka proslost ide... I tako koliko treba. Jer ako se zapetljas u misli o ovome i onome, tko te povrijedio, a tko nije... to je vrzino kolo i samo te izmuci.

Nakon poroda vazno se naspavati PO SVAKU CIJENU i ovakve situacije fakat mogu izmuciti zenu. U to ime, dobro je imati nekoga (muz/otac djeteta je najbolji izbor) da dezura uz bebu, da majka ne mora skakati svaki put kad bebica zakmeci... Doduse, meni je to uspjelo tek nakon dosta mjeseci, ali to je imalo veze samo  s mojom pretjeranom brigom za djecu, ne s voljom njihovog oca... on je uvijek bio uz nas.

----------


## PericaY2K

hvala zlato na udisanju budućnosti, kako lijepo :D

evo, rekla sam dragom da me izvede van i prošetali smo krug oko parka (malena doma spava u krevetiću) i vratili se, i to je prvi put otkad sam tu doma da sam izašla van - bile su neke ruže u vrtu, pomirisala sam ružu, kako lijep miris...

koja je to razlika, otić van na 10 minuta i vratiti se...čak sam smogla snage istuširati se i oprati lavabo!!! ah koje oslobođenje, tako napuni energijom, bar malo, i tako iz dana u dan pokušati ću naći nešto što me opušta i veseli (nešto naslikati...)...

volim vas curke, puno hvala na svim savjetima  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

drago mi je zbog pozitivnog pomaka!  :Love:

----------


## PericaY2K

Curke, našla sam čarobnu formulu

Inače, malu smo budili svaka 3-4 sata i uvijek se bunila, tj. počela bi jesti ali ne s najvećom voljom. Čak bih radila i kompresije grudi da joj brže ide mlijeko na što bi se ona znala zagrcavati, a često bi nakon podoja bilo potrebno da se podrigne, a i štucavica je bila svakodnevni gost. Presvlačili smo je prije podoja i onda bi plakala.

A sinoć - odlučila sam ovako: pustit ću je da spava koliko želi, i uistinu, ona se sama probudila, i legla sam se pored nje i dala joj desnu sisu te krenula u polusan,pustila sam je da sisa brzinom i intenzitetom kako njoj paše. Koja razlika! Ona je sisala, a mene su počeli prati pozitivni hormoni jer sam bila potpuno opuštena i bezvremenski orijentirana. Na kraju bih je podrignula vrlo brzo, a uopće više ne štuca.

I u jednom trenutku ona bi samo usnula pored moje sise.

Ja bih nastavila spavati u svom krevetu, a ona u svom.

Probudila se opet za oko 1.5-2 sata i tada sam joj na isti način ponudila lijevu sisu.

I opet isto, samo sam joj ovaj put dala adap. mlijeko.

Jutros smo je presvukli nakon dojenja, kada je lagano usnula, razbudila se ali nije zaplakala, i onda sam je opet uspavala na sisi. Uh, koje olakšanje da ne plače...

Dakle, ciklus od 3 hranjenja ( 1 sisa, 2 sisa, ad. mlijeko). ako mi neće zaspati nakon ad. mlijeka, dam joj sisu, pa mi zaspi na sisi. onda kada zaspi, odem i ja spavati (ako sam pospana).

ps. ne mogu spavati s njom u krevetu jer onda sam ko zec, stalno osluškujem kako diše i slično, pa je bolje kada smo odvojene, ona naravno malo kme kme kada bi sisu i onda je uzmem k sebi na podoj pa natrag u njen krevetić kad mi zaspe  :Smile: 

vidjet ćemo kako će ovo funkcionirati, malo po malo,iz dana u dan.

Popodne idemo k psihijatru pa javim novosti.

----------


## PericaY2K

evo bila sam na Rebru s dragim i djetetom, na psihijatriji kod dr. Folnegović, pre pre predivna mlada doktorica, majka 3 djece...

lijepo smo pričali i puno mi je pomogla, osnažila me i dala mi puno blagonaklonih savjeta.

što drugo nego reć - curke, ako se osjećate loše, odite do psihijatra, bit će vam lakše. o detaljima ne želim jer je svaka žena u svom filmu i moj razgovor s njom nije rješenje i za neku drugu ženu, tako da eto, pronađite svoje rješenje jer sigurno postoji.

znam da se svi boje psihijatra (svi negiraju svoje stanje kako bi bili društveno prihvaćeni, a u stvari se većina žena bori s ovakvom situacijom i to je normalno, tu nema ništa loše), ja sam imala strah da me ne hospitaliziraju, ali jako smo lijepo dočekani, divno smo razgovarali i pušteni smo domeka...

----------


## Peterlin

:Love:  

Bit će sve dobro... (Btw. i ja imam slično iskustvo, ali iz prve trudnoće, isto je sve završilo ok... Moja doktorica je sad već u mirovini, ali puno mi je pomogla kad je baš trebalo   :Heart:  )

----------


## PericaY2K

evo curke,

danas sam skužila da sam zapravo i fizički onemoćala, pa sam počela piti vitaminske i mineralne dodatke prehrani + Omega 3 kapsule (popila uz ručak), uzela sam extra željezo (Ferrum Lek 100 g) i C vitamin u prahu u količini na vrh čajne žličice (uzela popodne zajedno nakon kajgane jer se željezo najbolje apsorbira uz C vitamin) i podigla mi se razina energije.

naime, tijekom trudnoće nisam uzimala nikakve dodatke, osim povremeno folnu kiselinu i malo željeza ovisno o krvnoj slici. izgleda da mi se nisu stvorile zalihe vitamina i minerala što se nakon poroda jako osjetilo (generalna malaksalost, manjak energije, uspavanost iako sam odspavala...)

hvala svima na potpori, ako imate koji savjet ili utjehu, molim javite se  :Smile: 

javim se sa svojim napretkom i koje još cake mi pomažu da prebrodim ovo razdoblje. nadam se da svojim savjetima pomažem i drugim curkama   :Heart:

----------


## PericaY2K

inače, i meni muž pomaže, još je ovaj tjedan na godišnjem, i kad mi treba da si odspavam on čuva malenu u drugoj sobi, a ja jedva čekam da se probudi da je podojim...

dragi nam i kuha i sređuje sve što treba...

danas smo išli na općinu prijaviti dijete i jedva smo preživjeli po ovoj vrućini ali eto, to je sada riješeno i sve ostalo može on obaviti bez mene.

mala je u autu počela plakati i dala sam joj sisu pa je bila mirna.

vezano uz moje spavanje, dragi mi je također savjetovao da krenem u mislima slagati cijeli dan unazad i sinoć se dogodilo da nisam ni stigla predaleko u danu - već sam zaspala... ne pomaže uvijek, ali vrijedi pokušati, na taj način čovjek sabere misli. inače, sinoć je bila oluja i grmilo je i sijevalo, ali malena se nije probudila - hvala Bogu  :Saint:  

čak mi je dobro i drijemucati... sad idem malo da se istuširam i osvježim, to me uvijek oraspoloži..

----------


## točkalica

ajme ne želim se  ni sjetit, već sam negdje pisala kako sam preživjela i napade panike pa zatim OPK prisilni misli i radnji...i uf izašla živa iz svega toga.....još ponekad pomislm na neku glupost ali drukčije je sad kad znaš šta je to..kad se znaš nosit s itm, automatski preidaješ tome i majnu važnost jer znaš da nije to to.......meni se to dogodilo u nezgodnom trenutku recimo nezgodnom jer tada npr. nisam imala internet ni puno ljudi oko sebe nit sam čula da je netko takvo što mislio i sl. ovako upališ interent odeš na forum vidiš da nisi jedini i odmah ti je lakše. Na mene je sve zajedno utjecalo iznenadna trudnoća u ranoj dobi, pa seljenje pa navikavanje jedan na drugoga pa zatim i na bebu, navikavanje na odgovornosti koje do tada nisam imala, osim škole i izlazaka a sad odjednom se brinem za stan i tri osobe. a ovisi i od osobe do osobe i to mij e bilo malo too much izgleda. također da me i par prijateljica povrijedilo i cijelo društvo dizalo tlak. Uža familija je bila ok, ali kako nekom reć što ti se mota po glavi reći će da si lud, pa nikad za to nisam čula,  malo po malo izlazila iz toga na kraju sam zbog prisilnih radnji pila AD 8 mjeseci. 

Preporučujem svima koji imaju više problema s time i koji vide da ne mogu samo izać na kraj s time, i da ide prema goremu neka potraže pomoć, priča puno pomogne, al ako nemate previše novaca i vremena ne ustručavajte se ni AD.  NIje toliko strašno ih pit godinu dana kao što je strašno proživlajvat sve te misli i sl. Ja sam se brinula da ću bit ko mumija ili slično ali oni samo daju jednu ravnotežu i snagu za dalje, sve se čini lakše, lakše se riješavaju problemi i kreneš dalje. Sad mi je žao što je to sve skupa trajalo skoro 4 godine ,a moglo je puno manje.

----------


## PericaY2K

točkalice, hvala na iskustvu...

evo novosti:

vezano uz "čarobnu formulu" prehrane male - eh, pa tu noć je funkcioniralo, ali evo večeras je jela od 21 do ponoći s prekidima za podrigivanje - tako da će vjerojatno sad spavati cijelu noć pa ću se naspavati...

vezano uz svu silu vitamina i minerala koje sam uzela, danas se puno bolje osjećam i nemam negativne misli kao npr. jučer (baš sam imala težak period pred spavanje)...

inače, samoinicijativno sam bila popila jučer i prekjučer (prekjučer su mi jako pomogle jer sam imala tužnu fazu) valeral, 3 tablete dnevno, no jučer me nakon te jedne tablete oprao neki film (jer sam jučer već bila bolje), nemir i uvidjela sam da mi nije pomoglo. tako da danas nisam pila niti dalje ne namjeravam.

kako sam popila ove vitamine, izgleda da me podigao *kombo B vitamina* koji djeluju dobronamjerno na psihu plus podižu apetit pa sam i bolje i kvalitetnije jela...

pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## flower

super je citati dobre vijesti   :Love:  
ima puno istine da je i kemijska neravnoteza uzrok losih misli i sl. omega neuro, magnezij i b-kompleks mogu pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## mara13

¸hej, nemate pojma kako su mi svjedočanstva drugih pomogle.....stvarno kada vidiš da nisi sam odmah ti je lakše.....
ako tko ima još nekih iskustva neka napiše.....
pozdrav i zahvaljujem svima

----------


## točkalica

> ¸hej, nemate pojma kako su mi svjedočanstva drugih pomogle.....stvarno kada vidiš da nisi sam odmah ti je lakše.....
> ako tko ima još nekih iskustva neka napiše.....
> pozdrav i zahvaljujem svima


da točno to....a ja sam bila sam bez saznanja da se to događa, znala sam za postporođajnu samo ne i kako se točno manifestira.  I onda misliš il si luda il ćeš poludit...pa se tješiš da nije ništa proći će i onda negdje pročitaš rečenicu: Vi ste ono što mislite.    :Sad:  ..aj aj..ne ne to nisam ja.....il jesam   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## PericaY2K

točkalice, i ja sam bila u fazi kada sam mislila da ću nepovratno "skrenut" glavom, i bilo je beznadnih dana, sada mi je bolje - borim se da izguram... samo da mi se više nikad ne ponove te faze...

evo danas sam se osjetila malo iscrpljeno, pa sam dragom rekla da mi ispeče velku šniclu - izgleda da mi fali i proteina (da mi se u mišiće vrati polet) i to me malo diglo.

poduplala sam si dozu C vitamina - njegov višak se izluči kroz mokraću pa nema straha od predoziranja...

baš me zanima u kakvom stanju bi bio Superman nakon jednog dana s djetetom - brijem da ne bi mogao dizati nebodere a kamoli letjeti nakon toga - samo bi maštao o krevetu kako bi se večer približavala  :Smile: 

popodne sam dala dijete dragom da joj da adapt. mlijeko (dojim je 2-4 puta dnevno, i tako mislim dok mi se snaga ne povrati) i pekla me savjest, em što je ne dojim, em što njemu zadajem uz hrpe zadataka i taj i počela sam se loše osjećati - no došla sam do njega i on me ohrabrio i rekao da nema frke, nek se samo naspavam i nek se oporavljam, da on ima snage za nas obje kolko god treba. i kaže: pa ako se ti ne naspavaš sve pada u vodu, nit ćeš moć dojit nit niš, zato se samo opusti...hvala Bogu što je tako dobar i što me razumije...

----------


## PericaY2K

peterlin pliz mi samo reci kako si se ohrabrila imati drugo dijete i kako je s njim-njom prošlo prvih mjesec dana?

----------


## PericaY2K

curke, nevjerojatno - večeras me opet oprao onaj neki koktel i pozvala sam dragog i razgovarali smo i evo zaključaka:

1. šteta je što sam prestala dojiti u istoj mjeri kao prije, ali to je imalo svrhu jer sam se u 2 dana regenerirala i hranila. sada kada sam bolje krećem dojiti malu koliko mogu.

2. ovo dojenje je poželjno jer izgleda da *ovaj "šus koktel" nije ništa drugo nego nalet pozitivnih hormona* (vjerojatno oksitocin, prolaktin i ostali). naime,*uzela sam malu k sebi da spava pokraj mene i obgrlila je rukom - i odjednom je ovaj koktel imao smisla - osjećala sam se dobro dok me prao* (za razliku dok sam bila sama a ona u drugoj sobi kako bih ja mogla malo zaspat - a uopće nisam mogla zaspat jer nije bilo nje). tj. *ovaj koktel nas curke pere jer je on poveznica nas i djeteta. zato je dobro zagrliti bebicu* i naravno, prestala sam osluškivati svaki njen dah ili pokret ( a i mirnija je kad je uz mene ) *i pustiti da nas peru hormoni jer kad se mala probudi i posiše mi sise, ona će se fino napapati a ja ću bit zadovoljna i sretna* kao onu noć kad sam je dojila svako malo (šteta da je tada spavala u drugoj sobi).

i tu je caka, ja sam ona 2 dana pila Valeral za bezveze jer sam mislila da me šusa negativan adrenalin il koji god negativan hormon, iako možda uz fizičku iscrpljenost je bilo i do toga... no najbolji lijek bi mi bio zagrlit malu i dojit je i da me drugi hrane i maze i paze!!!

3. dragi mi je rekao: od sada, molim te mi vjeruj kada ti nešto kažem, a prvo je to da želim da samo i isključivo dojiš a sve ostalo prepustiš meni (pranje, kuhanje i sl.) tj. da se aktiviraš u ostalim stvarima kada osjetiš želju a ne nuždu ili obavezu - ovo me tako opustilo i dalo mi za pravo da se uistinu relaksiram i odmorim.

----------


## Majuška

Drago mi je da si se "prepustila" i pusltila da se osjećaji dogode i onda ih posložila na njihovo mjesto.

ALI, rješenje svih problema je bilo u ležanju, spavanju, grljenju, cikenju i  - velikim šniclama   :Grin:  
Doslovce sam se od poluvegetarijanke pretvorila u opakog mesoždera i svaki dan cvilila za velikim komadima mesa + klopala sam staklenku domaće cikle dnevno. Živi spas!   :Laughing: 


Samo klopaj, grli, mazi i doji svoju bebu   :Love:

----------


## Majuška

bože, što učini od posta, skužajte cure 
radim   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## PericaY2K

sinoć sam je dojila koliko je htjela dokasno, nakraju smo joj trebali dati bočicu jer se moja ponuda mlijeka još nije uskladila s njenom potražnjom.

uglavnom, već je bilo 3 ujutro i ja sam bila krepana i gladna a nisam imala snage dić se i ići jesti, a jutros nam se probudila već u 7 h tako da se nisam naspavala.

dogovorili smo se se da će sisat po danu a u 23h dajemo bočicu, koliko god želi da se napuca kako bi nam spavala cijelu noć da se odmorimo.

jutros me opet oprao koktel hormona, ali sam se umirivala da je sve ok, i evo sad kad me posisala mi je bolje. jedem ko vuk, počela sam jesti i kekse (domaćicu, moto s kakaom) uz voće kako bi mi stolica bila malo čvršća.

borim se curke, i evo iz sata u sat si govorim: sve smo dalje, samo hrabro... ništa ne ide preko noći, polako ali sigurno...izdrži, izdrži...

ne želim ni pomisliti kako je ženama kojima nema tko za skuhati, porazgovarati, mene tješi spoznaja da je muž uz mene..

----------


## Peterlin

> peterlin pliz mi samo reci kako si se ohrabrila imati drugo dijete i kako je s njim-njom prošlo prvih mjesec dana?


Ma nisam ja imala puno dilema. Ja sam imala 38 godina kad sam rodila prvog sina. Odmah smo odlučili ići i na drugo jer bilo je u pitanju - drugo odmah ili odustati od ideje da imamo još jedno. S druge strane, imam brata koji je puno puno mlađi od mene i trebalo je proći pola života da nas dvoje počnemo razgovarati kao odrasli. Nisam to htjela svojoj djeci. A muž mi je jedinac, pa smo se ipak odlučili odmah probati imati još jedno dijete. Srećom, uspjelo nam je od prve, a i na brzinu "obrisalo" moje bube iz glave.   :Wink:  Kad sam ostala drugi put trudna, stariji je imao svega nekoliko mjeseci. Bio je zahtjevnija beba, budio se, imao grčeve mjesecima, plakao i moralo ga se uspavljivati na rukama. Mlađi (dobna razlika 14 mjeseci) bio je mirna i zahvalna beba do neke treće godine... A sada je situacija obrnuta - mlađi je zahtjevnije dijete, a stariji mirnije i povučenije. Kad zbrojim i oduzmem, nema neke velike razlike. Svako dijete kad-tad treba više pažnje. Neki to trebaju odmah, a drugi nadoknade kasnije. 

Mislim da mi je najteže bilo čuvanje druge trudnoće u bolnici, a doma muž sam s jednogodišnjakom. To mi je psihički najteže palo, ali smo preživjeli. 

Prvi mjeseci s drugim sinom bili su mi jednostavniji jer sam imala iskustvo (iako je on rođen nekih 6 tjedana prije termina, pa je bilo nekih drugih situacija npr. pupčana kila) ali sve u svemu - prošlo je bolje nego s prvim sinom. S prvim djetetom čovjek je pun straha i svemu pristupa oprezno, a s drugim djetetom već imaš samopouzdanja i znaš se bolje nositi s takvim situacijama. Moj mlađi sin se nikada nije uspavljivao na rukama (nisam si to mogla priuštiti, a on baš nije ni tražio...). Stariji je maza i dan danas, a mlađi više voli neke druge oblike pažnje - čitanje, razgovor i slično. Dok su bili sasvim mali, vrlo brzo su se pokazale razlike i to nam je spasilo glavu jer je na trenutke znalo biti fizički jako naporno ako bi obojica tražili iste stvari u isto vrijeme.

Danas su to već veliki klipani, školarci, a mi ih gledamo kako rastu (dok mi starimo   :Wink:  ) i to je to! Nikad NIKAD nismo požalili odluku da imamo drugo dijete. Nismo bili mladi kad su se rodili, pa nam je drago da nismo ostali na jednom djetetu. Da smo vrebali veću dobnu razliku, možda bi tako ispalo. 

Mislim, nije ni to loše... ali ovako mi se čini bolje. Sretno i tebi, što god odlučila... Ja sam uz djecu naučila misliti da nas sudbina vrlo često pozitivno iznenadi, da postoji neka viša mudrost (nazovite to kako god želite - Bog, karma...  svejedno) koja dovodi stvari u red baš tako kako trebaju biti i KADA treba. Takav stav mi je pomagao i u najtežim trenutcima.

----------


## PericaY2K

hvala Peterlin, divno je znati da stvari sjednu na svoje i da se sve posloži i da te ispuni...

pravi ste heroji ti i tvoj dragi  :Smile: 

evo mi smo popodne maloj dali bočicu da i popodne malo zaspi...

(od sise mi spava možda pol sata)

----------


## call me mommy

*PericaY2K,*pa sto ne spavas s  bebom dok sisa ? meni je to spas, nas dvoje stalno spavamo, a po  noci jos bolje neg po danu. lakse zaspi  kad smo blizu.

----------


## PericaY2K

je, po danu se legnem u z nju i drijemuckam al ima jedna caka, imam velike sise pa moram s dva prsta držati areolu (jedan prst s gornje i drugi s donje strane) kako bi mala mogla disati (inače joj sisa zatvori nosić pa se odmakne od sise i kme kme...) - e i zato ne mogu baš zaspati već sam cijelo vrijeme ipak budna a i ruka i prsti mi se ukoče...

po noći ista priča, tako da je to nemoguće i nemate pojima kako mi je žao zbog toga

a uz sve skupa je nekako nemirna u snu, često se zna glasno javljati, pa mahati ručicama i sl. - pokušala sam prošlu noć zaspat uz nju al me od 3 do 4 ujutro probudila valjda xy puta i na kraju sam je odnjela u drugu sobu u krevetak (otvorena vrata, da je čujem ako se probudi)...

ne znam, ako imaš neki savjet dapače  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

ne znam, meni je isto bila blagodat što sam spavala s malim (i još uvijek je)
Kad je bio jako mali (do cca 3 mj) sam stavljala jastuk za dojenje oko njega tak da se on osjećao zaštićen a i meni je bilo lakše mirno spavati znajući da je na sigurnom od mene i md.

Svakako mi je lakše bilo, i još uvijek je, ne dizati se noću.
Ali svakom funkcionira njegovo. Skužit ćeš što je za vas najbolje   :Kiss:

----------


## call me mommy

meni kao i majuški, otkada ga spavamo zajedno puno sam odmornija i smirenija. 
ja nemam velike cice ali isto mu pritisne nosic ako je jako puna, ali kako se prazni nije problem. a i nariktamo se nekak da mu ne zacepi nosic.
i moj  mene probudi x puta,ali sada smo vec u ritmu pa znam kada sanja a kada ce se buditi.onda mu na brzinu u snu promjenim pelenu i dam cicu i opet zaspimo.

----------


## PericaY2K

> ..aj aj..ne ne to nisam ja.....il jesam


nisi to ti - to je sva sila hormona koja te prvi mjesec obuzme i ako nemaš veeeliku potporu da te netko iz tog stanja izvuče - dolazi do toga da se evo preispituješ što s tobom nije u redu. sve je u redu - samo si uzmi vremena da zacijeliš. :Love:  

jako si hrabra da si s nama podijelila iskustvo s AD, to znači da si svjesna cijele situacije i da se nosiš s njom najbolje što možeš, s najboljim namjerama da tebi, a time i djetetu bude dobro.

meni je psihijatrica rekla da je u redu ako sam u ovom periodu sebična, jer uistinu treba staviti sebe na prvo mjesto i bebicu naravno - a to ne možeš ako se trudiš ugoditi hrpi drugih ljudi...

----------


## Peterlin

> hvala Peterlin, divno je znati da stvari sjednu na svoje i da se sve posloži i da te ispuni...
> 
> pravi ste heroji ti i tvoj dragi 
> 
> evo mi smo popodne maloj dali bočicu da i popodne malo zaspi...
> 
> (od sise mi spava možda pol sata)


I ja sam starijem povremeno davala bočicu u njegova prva 2 mjeseca... Nije to bilo često. Kasnije, kad je meni krenulo mlijeko kako treba, to nije trebalo. Samo sam pazila da bude prvo dojenje, a onda (eventualno) bočica.

----------


## Peterlin

Zaboravih napisati razloge za dohranu (kakvi su bili kod nas): moj stariji je bio ogromna beba, blizu 5 kg, pa je bilo teško smoći toliko mlijeka... Možda je i kod tebe tako. Kako god bilo, bila sam uporna s dojenjem i uspjeli smo, ali da smo se povremeno "švercali" i s bočicom - jesmo. Tražila sam pravu mjeru. Možda bih uspjela i da sam isključivo dojila, ali tada sam mislila da je to dobro rješenje. 

Kako god bilo, opusti se... Svaka majka trudi se napraviti najbolje sa svojim djetetom. Ponekad uspije od prve, a ponekad ipak treba malo uhodavanja.

Moj mlađi nije okusio adaptirano nikad u životu. Eto što znači iskustvo!

----------


## melange

perice, pripazi s davanjem bočice po noći.

sad vam je prioritet da se ti odmoriš i povratiš snagu,
ali ako beba ne sisa cijelu noć, tijelo ne dobija signal da mlijeko treba proizvoditi, količina mlijeka se smanji i tako se stvori začarani krug.
da bi se proizvodnja i potražnja uskladile, jako su važni noćni podoji,
jer je noću produkcija mlijeka veća (ovo će ti savjetnice znati bolje objasniti  :Embarassed:  )

ono kad veliš da u dojci nema više mlijeka, pa daš ad,
ostavi bebu nek sisa makar praznu dojku. tijelo će dobiti signal da je potrebno još mlijeka i brzo će se sve nadoknaditi.

početak dojenja je naporan i iscrpljujući jer ponekad ispada da je beba na dojci 24sata na dan. zato velim, sad je najbitnije da se ti vratiš u normalu, ali poslije se javi savjetnicama kako što bezbolnije izbaciti bočicu, a i za ostale savjete.

i potpuno si u pravu za koktel hormona koji se oslobađaju dojenjem,
a toga ti treba što više  :Wink:

----------


## PericaY2K

drage curke,

sinoć sam došla do spoznaje, a ta je da ja uistinu sad trebam bit uz dijete 24 h dnevno, da ako smo obje gladne da treba ona prvo dobit sisu a onda ja klopu...a to sam si negirala već 3 tj. otkad se rodila...

iskreno, željela sam imati 7 h noćno spavanje, 3 h dnevno spavanje - ali to je nemoguće.

zato sam se jučer popodne odlučila suživjeti s novom situacijom i evo pomaka:

1. po danu sam davala maloj sise kolko je htjela i papala je skoro non stop
2. navečer oko 21h smo joj dali bočicu - 60 ml tako da nam sitija zaspi, i je (nakon štucanja kojeg nema kad je na sisi). probudila se 3 puta po noći i onda joj nisam dala bočicu kako sam namjeravala već svaki put sisu i zaspala je...
3. po noći ako ima nemiran san (maše ručicama) je zato što je treba uzet na podriganac.
4. spava sa mnom a ja imam čepiće za uši tako da ne čujem kako diše ali čujem mali kmeee
5. po noći je dojim ležećki, a po danu mi je najdraža "nogometna lopta" poza

uglavnom, na sisi mi je često

a ja sam napokon na miru sama sa sobom, uviđam da se trebam sada žrtvovati za dijete pod svaku cijenu - a to mi je bilo nepojmljivo do jučer i svaki ustupak do tada sam gledala kao opterećenje i imala loše misli - a sada na to gledam kao na nešto što treba obaviti iako nije najjednostavnije...

što se prije čovjek privikne, to kraće traje period nesretnosti...a i lijep je osjećaj znati da imsm dosta mlijeka i da j mala zadovoljna   :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

> a ja sam napokon na miru sama sa sobom, uviđam da se trebam sada žrtvovati za dijete pod svaku cijenu - a to mi je bilo nepojmljivo do jučer


i meni je do nedavno falio moj stari zivot i nikako se nisam mogla naviknuti da vise nije isto i da stogod ja mislila /htjela dijete je tu da me podsjeti da je on prvi.

----------


## PericaY2K

evo da se pohvalimo, sinoć joj nisam dala bočicu, dojila sam je i jako sam sretna zbog toga.. :D

ja sam svakim danom sve bolje, čak imam želju i izaći iz svoja 4 zida, prošetati vani, čuti se s ekipom..

ide nabolje, samo se hrabrim i smiješno - ali svaki dan odbrojavam sate i željno navijam da malena što prije naraste...da mi poklanja osmjehe, da se možemo maziti i da kužimo jedna drugu..  :Heart:

----------


## PericaY2K

i ima tako lijepe obraščiće!!!

----------


## Peterlin

> evo da se pohvalimo, sinoć joj nisam dala bočicu, dojila sam je i jako sam sretna zbog toga.. :D
> 
> *ja sam svakim danom sve bolje, čak imam želju i izaći iz svoja 4 zida, prošetati vani, čuti se s ekipom..*
> 
> ide nabolje, samo se hrabrim i smiješno - ali svaki dan odbrojavam sate i željno navijam da malena što prije naraste...da mi poklanja osmjehe, da se možemo maziti i da kužimo jedna drugu..


Bravo za noć bez bočice! 

A društveni život - samo naprijed! Mlade mame i te kako trebaju puniti baterije... Sve to dođe na svoje mjesto!

----------


## PericaY2K

Drage cure..

ovaj post pišem kako bih pmogla svakoj djevojci koja se nađe u istoj situaciji, koja živi u neznanju jer joj svi skrivaju ružne i tužne informacije (ljudi imaju mehanizam zaboravljanja i brisanja takvih informacija jer se ne mogu s njima nositi, jer ih previše bole i žele da nestanu iz sjećanja), s ciljem da se pripremi na najteže - jer kada to najteže dođe da joj ne "nestane tlo pod nogama"...

Meni nije teško pričati o tužnim trenucima - oni su dio mene isto kao i veseli.

Moje uspješno izboreno zdravo mentalno i fizičko stanje posljedica su:

1 Podrške muža  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  (koji je radio sve kućanske poslove i brinuo se za mene, dijete, i paralelnu renovaciju stana)
2 Podrške na ovom linku  :Heart: 
3 Spavanja dok muž bedina malenu
4 Vitamina (multi + C + željezo)
5 Dojenja koje djeluje opuštajuće
6 Psihijatrijske pomoći dr. Folnegović  :Heart:  s Rebra - divna, divna žena - zbog nje sam uspjela vratiti izgubljeno mlijeko i isključivo dojiti
7 Savjet muža "U se i u svoje kljuse"
8 Spoznaja da je dijete trenutno moj centar svijeta od 0-24

Uzroci mojeg ex lošeg stanja

1 Sumnja u samu sebe da ću moći brinuti o djetetu (mislila sam se o tome educirati nakon poroda no nakon poroda nisam imala vremena prdnut, a kamoli čitat literaturu (educirajte se čim ostanete trudne o porodu i obavezno o prvoj godini djeteta), stoga sam se u potpunosti oslonila na majku doktoricu i svekrvu patronažnu sestru)
2 Kronična neispavanost budući je mala bila non stop na sisi
3 Utjecaj uže obitelji u koju sam se pouzdala - nerazumijevanje, kritiziranje, omalovažavanje, prezirni pogledi, naređvanje, osuđivanje, soljenje pameti i pijenje krvi
4 Gubitak mlijeka zbog stresa
5 Koktel hormona koji me prao sve dok nisam shvatila da mi je bolje nakon dojenja, a kako zbog svog iscrpljenog stanja nisam mogla dojiti ovaj period bio je najbolniji

Pa da krenemo:

Prije poroda pitam svekrvu i mamu kako je njima prošao porod, svi odgovori su idilični, umanjene su tužne stvari (odgovor svekrve tipa: "malo mi je bio težak prvi porod ali bit će ti sve super" umjesto da kaže: "izmesarili su me ko da sam došla na kolinje, a oporavak mi je bio takav i takav..." - e to je informacija!).

Svi pjevaju hvalospjeve o djeci i nitko ne spominje plač djeteta, konstantno dojenje/podrigivanje/prsvlačenje pelena, iscrpljenost i nemoć...

*2009.

25.07.* rodila super jer sam se super pripremila za porod..
*
29.07.* stižem doma kod mame (zbog nedostatka samopouzdanja i nadolazeće renovacije 80% vlastitog stana). Svekrvi kažem da svrati svaki dan kako se ne bi osjećala isključeno. Kažem mami i svekrvi da mi treba puno pomoći i da me slušaju.

*29.-30.07.* relativno sve ok. mama divno kuha, pere veš...al svekrva se opčinila mojim sisama i brije da ako me ne opsjeda da ću dobit mastitis, ponaša se ko da sam priglupa i ne znam jesu li mi sise prepune ili ne

*31.07.* navečer idem pipat šav, kažem mami da opipa a ona izvuče iz rodnice gazu debljine manjeg kukuruza koja smrdi ko meso ostavljeno na suncu 3 dana. pri šivanju su mi zaboravili izvaditi gazu u rodilištu i sada - 6 dan od poroda sreća u nesreći da sam kod mame i da nisam dobila sepsu - hvala mama  :Heart: . 

dolazi "prepametna" svekrva i govori, je, i meni su ostavili tako 3 gaze nakon poroda. a ja si mislim k*(gruba riječ)* jedna, a to mi nisi prije poroda spomenula nego sad kad sam pretrpila šok koji mi je oduzeo 10  godina života...glavno da su se pjevali hvalospjevi o porodu i djeci (jer se sebično silno željelo unuče)

*01.07.* odlazim s dragim na sv. duh, oni me ljubazno prime, ja ne radim frku jer eto, tko radi taj i griješi i pregledavaju me, srećom sve ok. dragi s djetetom u čekaonici mala plače, dolazi sestra Mira i spašava je s 2 deci vode (mala dehidrirala)...kaže dragom da mi ode kupit silikonske kapice za bradavice jer se on žali kako su mi bradavice ljubičaste...spasila nas je..

dolazimo doma, svekrva se zgraža što smo dali djetetu vode a muž ne vjeruje kakva mu je majka sirovina

*31.07.-01.08.* svi me maltretiraju, mama sjedi dok dojim i dava priglupe komentare tipa: "kako to dojiš, to dijete siše samo zrak", svekrva sva bijesna me prezirno gleda i naletava grabeći me za sise te naređuje što i kako...

*02.08.* na rubu strpljenja po noći pišem mami konkretne upute (npr. kupit toplomjer) što da radi kako bi je odagnala od dosade i zanimirala ju tako da me što manje pila.
također navodim:
1. da treba prestat opsesija s mojim sisama jer ja nisam krava muzara već osoba s osjećajima i da od kad sam rodila nitko me nije pitao kako se osjećam već samo kako su ti sise po 50 puta dnevno...
2. da želim samo pohvale i nikakve komentare/savjete i sl.

Mama ujutro pročita i ismije me. Ispadam gospođa milostiva koja izvoljeva. Kaže mi:"A što misliš kako je meni bilo kad sam rodila? Ko je mene što pitao? Sve smo to prošle." 

Ja ne vjerujem onome što čujem i nije mi jasno kako vlastita maka može biti toliko bezosjećajna i umjesto da mi kaže: "reci zlato što ti treba, sve ću ti ispuniti"...on se vodi onime " meni je bilo koma kad sam rodila (tek se sad polažu karte, odjednom nije sve bajkovito), pa što onda ako i tebi bude, izvoli se nositi s time " (kasnije je shvatila kako je bila netaktična i bilo joj je jako žao)

*03.08.* već pucam po šavovima i mantram si:"ma izdrži, pa kako ćeš doma u renovaciju prašinu i bušenje, ajd nekako će proć". no stvari se pogoršavaju... mama me nadgleda dok dojim i ja joj kažem:" e, ako ne odeš van iz sobe ja neću dojiti". i maknem malu sa sise. tek onda ode. predvečer dolazi svekrva ko furija i opet neka debilna pitanja o mojim sisama i prezirni pogledi...bolesna opsesija...

predvečer se slamam pod pritiskom i odjednom primjećujem da su mi se sise prepolovile i shvaćam da sam od stresa izgubila mlijeko. počinjem se tresti...mama i svekrva su u čudu ????? i panično odlaze po adaptirano mlijeko. 

svekrva priznaje da je ona svojoj djeci davala i vode i adaptirano mlijeko (k*(gruba riječ) jedna, sada je ok da se odjednom dava i voda i adaptirano a do neki dan si me prezirno gledala, zlo jedno...  

ja se šopam hranom no ne pomaže. mala plače od gladi, ja se slamam...
dragi ih okuplja i govori da se smire i da me slušaju. no svaka nastavlja po svome...

Tu večer odlazim spavati i slamam se dragom u naručju. Bujica plača ne staje. Probudila je mamu i tatu, oni dolaze, tata me grli, ja mu histerično plačuči u afektu krenem vikato sve što su me oni kao roditelji izmučili od djetinjstva do danas. Ne znam koliko je trajalo, može bit 2 sata da sam u bunilu vikala na njega, dok je muž s nevjericom i shrvan sjedao ne znajući kako i što dalje, a mama panično hvatajući se za glaviu ispitivala ga što da radi...

Kad sam sve iz sebe izbacila ko u transu odlazim pod tuš, daju mi tabletu nečega..kasnije se ispostavilo da su mi dali 2 tablete (praxiten i konjsku dozu normabela koje se ne sjećam)

Nakon tuša u transu i omamljena kažem dragom da me vodi na Sljeme. On ne znajući na koji bi mi sve način pomogao, odveo bi me i do Mjeseca da sam rekla. Već je bilo 2-3 ujutro, putem osjećam da se udaljujem od djeteta...Kažem da stanemo na prvoj livadi. Želim se prošeati da mi omamljenost nestane, stajem na noge no one otkazuju i ja padam natrag na sic auta. No ne želim sjedati jer me pere koktel hormona i lijekova.. 

Dragi me samo grli i govori kako je tu uz mene, da me puno voli, da sam ja njegova sva sreća...

Kažem da se vratimo, no na putu kod Medveščaka, on kaže "a ne, vodim ja tebe k nama u naš stan"...na mostu prema Novom Zagrebu kažem mu da javi mojima da mi vrate dijete...

Dolazim doma, odem na wc i ravno u krevet...u glavi mi je košnica, roj koječega me pere, nemir, pulsira mi cijelo tijelo, kroz žile me pere onaj koktel i ne prestaje, u polusnu sam i vježbam tehnike smirivanja no ni jedna nema efekta - osjećam se zarobljeno na dnu dna okovima, tonem sve dublje, nigde tračak svijetla i mislim si, ovo je kraj, bože moj, kako će moj ljubav (muž) sam s djetetom i sa mnom...

Ležim u paklu i čujem šapat dragog: Samo se odmaraj, ne brini za malu, ja ću se za sve pobrinuti... Tonem u san...

*04.-08.08.* Ležim, spavam, peru me hormoni i nemoć. ne sjećam se što se događalo. Znam samo da sam inzistirala da mi malu donose (mužu je svekrva došla pripomoć) na dojenje makar ono malo mlijeka što je preostalo i tek onda da joj daju adaptirano i pere me savjest i mislim si, bože, ja ne mogu prehraniti svoje malo nemoćno dijete...

Dragi je držao sve konce u rukama (stan, dijete, mene...)

Malena sisa bez nervoze jer sam i ja smirena od kad sam doma i bradavice su mi super.

*09.08.* Kako renovacija počinje za par dana, dragi me želi poštedjet bušenja i rušenja, kaže da me ne želi poslat natrag mami, pa da odem kod njegovih, ja ga molim da me ne šalje, on me "ne čuje", govori da nemamo izbora. 

Ja se slamam po drugi put. Plačem ko sumanuta, on prepoznaje epizodu i shrvan me grli "Neću te nigdje slati, bit ćeš tu, sve je ok, puno te volim":..no kasno je, slomila sam se opet, mlijeko koje mi je nadošlo se opet gubi i ja padam u ono isto stanje kao kod mame...on je izbezumljen, ja odlazim u krevet i gubim se...

Ipak, znajući što mi se događa, govorim sebi da se ne dam i odlazm na ovu temu na forumu i tražim pomoć...spašavaju me cure, daju  mi nadu
*
11.08.* I dalje nisam dobro, i želim profesionalnu pomoć, vrag je odnio šalu, a na dnu sam dna, treba mi netko nepristran...Molim dragog da me odvede kod nekog psihijatra...Odlazim na Rebro na hitan prijem na psihijatriju i tražim pomoć...spašava me dr. Folnegović i ohrabruje da dojim.

Još prije poroda sam molila mamu da nikom ne javlja kad rodim jer će mi trebat vremena da dođem k sebi na što je ona nonšalantno rekla: "ne možeš ti meni zabranit da se ja pohvalim da sam dobila unuče" ( ovo je jedan od nebrojenih "moje unuče" afekata moje mame i svekrve kada se na mene gledalo kao na stroj za stvaranje tog unučeta, a ne kao na osobu s osjećajima)

Zato isključujem telefon i mobitel i kažem dragom da se povlačim "u svoj brlog", da me nema za nikoga osim za dijete...

Uz dragog, forum, dr. Folnegović i hrabreći sama sebe iz dana u dan dojim sve više malu i hvatam svaku sekundu njenog sna da i ja odspavam (jer je jako malo spavala)

*18.08.* Dojim već cijeli dan i ohrabrujem se da dojim cijelu noć - uspijevam. Iduće jutro sise su mi buknule i prepune su mlijeka. Ja sam sretna, samopouzdanje mi se vratilo, smijem se...Dan danas je samo na sisi.

Početkom rujna opet sam ona svoja, malecka fino napreduje smije se i veseli me zlato :Heart:  mamino i tatino, meni se snaga vratila, čujem se s društvom, laganini idemo vani s bebicom :D Renovaciju sam preživjela (stan bez prozora 7 dana, prašine ko pijeska u pustinji...), sve se da preživjeti...Dragi me mazi i pazi, bebicu isto i sve je ok...

Odnos s mamom se poboljšao, ona se povukla i shvatila što i kako treba, žao joj je što je ispalo kako je ispalo a ja je ne krivim jer svi izražavamo ljubav na svoj način (super je kuhala, non stop mijenjala posteljinu i prala veš...) a uostalom ima svojih briga i zaboravila je kako je to delikatno stanje (jer je bilo bolno iskustvo za nju)...

Za razliku od svekrve koja kad joj nešto nije po volji (odlučila je na mom djetetu ispravljat sve greške koje je napravila sa svojom djecom il što god...) iznaziva svu rodbinu i digne paniku pa rodbina krene mene zvat i prenosit njeno pametovanje.

Mislim si E NEĆEŠ VIŠE! DOSTA JE BILO! Fino sam je nazvala i rekla joj da budući njoj moja patnja nije bila dovoljna da shvati kako se ponašati, onda uvodim drastične mjere - zabranila sam joj vidjet malu mjesec dana - taman sad ističe taj period - dakle - što dijete manje vidi - manje ga može kritizirati (i mene isto).

Pa ak je to ne opameti, hah, ako mi nije trebala kad mi je bilo najteže, ne treba mi ni na dalje.

U se i u svoje kljuse.

----------


## dani1

Prvo dijete, osječaj neizmjerne usamljenosti, nemoći, nemam snage borit se s okolinom, svi se prave pametni i žele pomoći (samo odmažu i totalno sam isfrustrirana). MM stalno radi (obrtnik), imam osjećaj da mu je svejedno, sve je prepustio meni, a ja sam užasno posesivna na svoje dijete, živcira me kad ga drugi dodiruju, želim ga zaštititi od svih, a istovremeno imam osjećaj da sve radim krivo. Totalni čušpajz u glavi. Nakon godinu dana porodiljnog vraćam se na posao s 48 kg, izmučena i nervozna da se ljudi pitaju što mi je. 
Drugo dijete. Puno sam iskusnija, ne živciram se oko sitnica, okolina je već naučila da želim da me ostave na miru, beba sretna i zadovoljna i mirna-mirna mama. MM-a sam donekle naučila da su to i njegova djeca i preuzima veliki dio logistike oko starijeg djeteta. Sve pet.
Treće dijete. Mala razlika između drugog i trećeg, hvatam samu sebe, iscrpljena sam, ali znam da će biti bolje, znam da ću naći rješenje i uhodati se nakon nekog vremena, umorna sam ali i sretna. Znam biti tužna, za sebe nemam sekunde vremena, spavanje je stvar prošlosti i daleke budućnosti, okolinu držim na sigurnoj udaljenosti. Eto. 
Sve je to normalno, što nas ne slomi to nas ojača. Ljubite svoje bebice , slušajte samo onog tko vam paše, a ostale na strogo odstojanje, smanjite u prvim danima posjete na minimum jer strašno iscrpljuju i vjereujte da je uvjek svjetlo na kraju tunela.

----------


## PericaY2K

Pročitala sam ovu temu

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ba42f3f068674c

i mislim si, pa ako je žena hrabra napisati tako nešto, onda ću ja navesti sve prisilne misli koje su mi se odvijale u dane bunila:

- svaki dan sam se željela baciti kroz prozor i to sam svima naglašavala kad bi se oglušili na moje potrebe ili me izluđivali

- jednu večer u ona 3 dana bunila sam otišla u sobu gdje je dragi uspavao malu (jer se tada za nju nisam mogla brinut) i rekla mu da sam došla da zadavim dijete...muž mi vidjevši me onako sumanutu gledao i počeo pričati sa mnom kao s malim djetetom govoreći: "a zašto? pa vidi kako lijepo spava... odi i ti spavaj... ajde dušo, pa nije dijete krivo... "

uglavnom, dok nije vidio da je prošla ta suicidalno/ubilačka faza nije mi davao dijete (jedino na dojenje kada sam bila sretna). to je dobro, jer nisam imala prilike u bunilu nauditi sirotom djetešcu..

- tako sam bila ljuta na mamu da sam joj prvi dan kad sam otišla od nje napisala tako bolno pismo da mi je dan danas žao (nazvala sam je svim živim pogrdnim imenima koja možete zamisliti - bilo ih je ziher 20-ak)

- telefonski sam se izderala više puta na svekrvu (to mi nije žao)

- poželjela sam da me nema, i htjela sam utonut u san i nikad se ne probudit

-  došlo mi je da sve koji su me povrijedili ubijem i vrtile su mi se misli na koji način i tada bila sretna (!!!)

Dakle, u redu je priznati da sam htjela ubiti
- sebe
- dijete
- sve oko sebe koji su me povrijedili
jer je to daleko iza mene i nedo bog se ponovilo...

Ako se odlučimo na iduće dijete, ne znam hoću li preć tu granicu, psihijatrica me bila tješila da takva psihotična stanja obično nisu repetitivna u idućim trudnoćama jer već znaš što ti se događa i sigurniji si u tome što i kako s djetetom (stvar samopouzdanja).

Psihijatrici sam priznala da sam htjela ubiti sebe, ali nisam joj se usudila reći da sam htjela ubiti dijete, mislim da bi me tada hospitalizirala.. A tek bih tada pukla..

Srećom, sada je sve to iza mene...

----------


## PericaY2K

dani poslala sam ti pp al server je još drži u outbox-u pa mi pošalji svoj mail na pp da tako pokušam..

----------


## PericaY2K

Svratila sam do psihijatrice da joj se zahvalim za pomoć, i priznala joj da sam skoro zadavila dijete i da se sada osjećam grozno zbog toga, da me peče savjest i da se bojim da ću zbog grižnje savjesti razmaziti dijete.

Rekla mi je da se ne krivim jer je to bilo izvan moje moći i u afektu, te da je pozitivno da me peče savjest jer to znači da volim svoje dijete i da mu želim najbolje... I kako vrijeme prolazi tu krivnju će zamijeniti ljubav prema djetetu...

Tako da nema brige, samo hrabro i veselo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Nemogu vjerovati da ima ova tema!

Prisilne misli, ja ih zovem mojom bolesti. Počelo je prije trudnoće, lječila sam ih ljekovima i razgovorima s psihijatrom. Mislila sam da će me muž ostaviti kad sam mu rekla, pa ipak je to značilo da sam psihički bolesna.   :Crying or Very sad:   Ali nije, ostao je uz mene, bez obzira na sve.   :Heart:  
Saznajem da sam trudna i ostavljam se ljekova kojih sam do tada pila oko 2 godine. Eh, svlada me kriza zbog brzog odvikavanja od tableta, no poslije kao da nikad ništa nije bilo. Prisilnih misli nema, napokon ponovno sam svoja, normalna!
Rodila sam carskim rezom, muče me svakakvi strahovi, a onda se one opet javljaju. Svaki dan mislim kako ću nauditi malenoj, i toga me užasno strah. 
A mala dobra kao kruh, ja se borim sa mislima koliko god mogu i tako točno 18 dana, kad sam zaključila da nemogu više plakati 24 sata dnevno, da sam previše emocionalno izmučena.
Najteže mi je palo što sam morala prestati dojiti, zbog ponovnog uvođenja tableta. Danima sam plakala zbog toga, jer sam mislila u trudnoći da ja to neću moći a kad smo počeli toliko sam uživala u dojenju da sam se čudila sama sebi. Bebica je napredovala a ja bila zadovoljna i onda zbog te glupe bolesti moram prestati, pa kakva sam ja to majka kad nemogu prehraniti svoje djete. Eh, užasna grižnja savjesti, trebalo mi je jako dugo da prihvati da je jednostavno tako bilo bolje za sve.
Uzimam ljekove, ali ne pomažu, treba vremena. Svaki posjet psihijatru povećava broj tableta koje mi pripisuje, dok nismo došli do brojke 7.
Osjećala sam se kao najteži bolesnik, ali bila bi učinila sve samo da mi bude bolje i da mogu opet normalno funkcionirati.
Odlazila sam godinu dana, svaki tjedan kod psihijatra, puno toga smo otkrili, puno toga sam tek tada razumjela. Najgore mi je što znam da se one mogu ponovno vratiti, bilo kad, bilo kojom promjenom u mom životu, bilo sretnim ili tužnim događajem.... one mogu opet doći, toga me je tako strah....nemogu to ni opisati. 
Sad pijem tablete 3 godine i 2 mjeseca, i počela sam ih smanjivati, malo po malo. Kad budem "čista" planiramo drugu bebicu.
Znam da postoji velika šansa da se opet ponovi isti scenarij, znam da možda neću moći ostati sama do 1. godine sa svojim djetetom zbog straha, zbog misli. Ali spremna sam riskirati jer neću dozvoliti da me bolest spriječi da imam još djece. Boriti ću se svim snagama, pa makar bilo opet teško, mučno, uz tablete, bilo kako..... moram.....ali opet tako me je strah....  :Sad:

----------


## PericaY2K

meni je baš dojenje pomagalo da se smirim i da mi bude bolje..

nemoj se gristi, pronađi nešto što te veseli (slušaj muziku koju voliš, počni vježbati, izrađuj čestitke za razne prigode, kuhaj omiljenju klopicu...), i izbaci televiziju iz stana - meni je super od kada ne gledam tu kantu smeća.

na to mjesto u stanu stavi zelenilo

kaži sama sebi da tvoj život ima smisla i da si tu na svijetu da budeš iskrica koja sjaji a ne sjena koja tetura...

----------


## V&NMama

Drage moje, strašno sam umorna, danima nisam odmorila s bebom, noćima se ustajem 2-3 puta i jako sam umorna..a zanima me jel može zbog tog umora i iscrpljenosti doći do pojave kojekakvih bezveznih misli i osjećaja napetosti, nemogućnosti da se opustim?? Šta mi je, nije to valjda ppd?

----------


## bfamily

Čuješ, sve je moguće iako prisilne misli se ne manifestiraju na taj način...malo je drugačije. Neznam kako misliš da se ne možeš opustiti, zbog umora i bebe ili zbog misli??? 
Neznam što da ti kažem ali sad gledajući na sve s znanjem koju imam o toj bolesti, možda bi mi bilo draže da sam imala ppd nego okp. 
S ovim nikako ne želim podcjeniti žene koje imaju ili su imale ppd, znam da je to užasna bolest i u mnogo točaka slična prisilnim mislima no okp je bolest koja se može pojaviti u bilo kojem momentu života, izazvana najčešće nekakvom promjenom, bio to jako sretan ili jako tužan događaj.

----------


## mademoiselle

*bfamily* procitala sam tvoje postove vezane za ovu temu jer imam isti problem kao ti, kao da sam ja pisala. Htela sam te pitati kako si sad, da li ti lekovi pomazu, kako funkcionises sa lekovima?
Imam curicu od 9 meseci i strasne prisilne misli. Planiramo jos dece a ja ne znam sta da radim, da li lekovi ili dete? Ako se odlucim za dete ne znam hocu li moci izdrzati sve to iznova jer su kod mene ti strahovi prilicno oziveli i svega se bojim, a stalno sam sama sa bebom, ne znam nisam pametna sta da radim,.
Pitam se sta posle lekova, jel se to sve vrati? Da li mozemo da ojacamo od njih?

----------


## Marija2012

Žene vidima da dugo nije ništa pisao. Borim se s prisilnim mislima već godinu i pol. I sad nakon godine i pol terapije ja sam se odlucila skinuti s Moditena i opet su počele. Ne znam šta da radim? Ugalvno padam u depresiju od toga. Svašta mi dode da nepravim. Sve što se događa usmjereno je na djete... Jel ima tko da se izlječio? Htjela bi drugo djete ali se bojim??!!
Ne znam kako da sebi pomognem, ne mogu vjerovati da se sve ovo meni dogodilo... da ne mogu uopce uzivati s svojim djetetom, kad mi stalno nesto dolazi da bi joj napravila. Ima tko kakva iskustva?

----------


## mademoiselle

*Marija2012* jel ti bilo bolje dok si pila lekove? Da li si probala jos neki vid terapije osim lekova?

----------


## Marija2012

Pa cuj, dugo nije.. i onda je slijedilo poboljsanje i rasoloženja i nije bilo vise misli ali tek nakon sto sam godinu dana pila terapiju. Ja sam bila na minimalni dozama, možda je trebalo povecat dozu, ali radim i mislim da nebi bila sposobna funkcionirat na ovako odgovornom poslu da mi je teraija bila jaca. Uglavno sad sam ostala na Zoloftu, ali stanje se pogorsalo s tim da vidim da sam pala i u neku depresiju. Nitko mi nista ne smije reci is ve me pogada, uglavno koma se osijecam. Problem je sto se lose osijecam. Nema volje za nista jer vidim da je to i dalje prisutno. A moram priznati da ni okolina nije bas sretno prihvatila  moje stanje. Ovdje koga god pitam nije imao s tim iskustva. Isla sam na individualnu psihoterapiju, ali nisam se nasla s doktoricom, uglavno nije mi nista pomogla. Isla sam u neki psiholoski centar, bez veze bacabnje novaca, mene samo zanima od kuda je to doslo.

----------


## mademoiselle

Na neka pitanja prosto nema odgovora i onda ga je bolje i ne traziti, ja sam to tako nekako prihvatila.Mozda ti je potrebno promeniti neki drugi lek , ne znam.
Da li citas neku literaturu vezano za takav poremecaj. Ja citam "Blokiran mozak" , moze dosta da pomogne.
Ne razbijaj toliko glavu od kud je to doslo, prihvati i mozda ce ti onda biti lakse.

----------


## lavko

Tema za mene! Dugo nije nitko pisao. Dobro znam sto su prisilne misli jer imam okp. Samo podizem temu a kasnije cu opisati svoje simptome.

----------


## lavko

Marija i mademoiselle, ako pratite ovu temu, javite kako ste, jesu misli slabije? Kod mene je osrednje, rodila sam prije 3 tjedna, i brzo se vratila na terapiju, treba vremena malo da prodjeluje, jos nije strasno, ali zato sam odmah pocela piti liejkove.
Jel vas dvije idete na psihoterapiju?

----------

